# Puppia harness question



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out if Ollie will take a size small or medium in the Puppia harness. If you look at the size charts, he is sort of in the middle of the two sizes. I have seen the small in stores, but I have not seen the medium recently in stores to be able to try both on him. Any insights? He is somewhere around 9-10 lbs and is 9 months old so he COULD get bigger (hoping not too much bigger!). I've been waiting and waiting to get him a "nice" harness hoping that maybe he was as big as he was going to get!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have a puppia harness for Lilly in an xs. I originally got her the small because it seemed ok in the store but then when we got it home she kept getting her front paw stuck through the collar. So, I would say that I would probably get a medium. One of the problems with the Puppia harness is that you can't adjust the neck so if it is on the smaller side on him you will have to stretch it over his head and I bet he wouldn't like that! You could always bring him in to a store with you and try it on him to make sure. It is a nice quality harness though. I've had Lilly's since soon after I got her, over a year now, and its still in perfect shape.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I have a puppia harness for Lilly in an xs. I originally got her the small because it seemed ok in the store but then when we got it home she kept getting her front paw stuck through the collar. So, I would say that I would probably get a medium. One of the problems with the Puppia harness is that you can't adjust the neck so if it is on the smaller side on him you will have to stretch it over his head and I bet he wouldn't like that! You could always bring him in to a store with you and try it on him to make sure. It is a nice quality harness though. I've had Lilly's since soon after I got her, over a year now, and its still in perfect shape.[/B]


OK, let me see if I'm following you...you went from small to xs because the small was a little too big, right? So did you mean I should probably get the small for Ollie because the medium may be a little too big? You mentioned to buy the medium. The small in the store LOOKED like it would fit him, but then again, I've never seen a medium in person. ANd you're right--he doesn't like things over his head/nose--that's the problem I was having with the gentle leader head collar...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have recently gotten Lady some Puppia dresses and I find they run really true to size. Lady is a little smaller than Ollie and she wears a medium. As Becky said, if it's too small you will have trouble getting it over his head.

Lady is 14" around her chest and 9" around her neck, if that helps.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I have recently gotten Lady some Puppia dresses and I find they run really true to size. Lady is a little smaller than Ollie and she wears a medium. As Becky said, if it's too small you will have trouble getting it over his head.
> 
> Lady is 14" around her chest and 9" around her neck, if that helps.[/B]


Thanks, Marj. I haven't measured Ollie in a while--only his collar to tail length which I believe is 14". 

I met a lady and her shitzu (sp?) the other day on a walk and he (the shitzu) and Ollie were just about the same size--and she said the shitzu was 13 lbs! Ollie doesn't look that heavy to me, but he is "solid"--everyone that meets him says that.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=390794
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa--I was way off. From the base of his neck to the base of his tail is only 11". Neck is 8 1/2 in and chest is 14 1/2. So he is short and stout, lol. That's why he looks so "solid" I guess.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm sorry I wasn't clear. What I meant was that the small was almost OK for Lilly and she is only 4lbs so I would assume that the small would be too small for Ollie. Again, it is probably the neck part that you will be concerned about because the body part of it is adjustable.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You're having a heck of a time with harnesses, aren't you. That's a shame....but I guess you're looking for just the right one, and that's not a bad thing. 









I have bought several different kinds (and I have three dogs







) But I use all the harnesses at different times for different reasons. I even have a harness (that I can walk them in) just for the car seats. Just something to think about. 

But unlike you, I'm not always trying to train them to walk nicely....mine are natural born "sled dogs"







. 

Ah, one of these days we'll start our training.....that'll be another harness though (LOL).


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie weighs 7.5 pounds and her Puppia harness is a small. It fits her perfectly. I would go with a medium if I were you, because I would guess that you'd have a hard time getting the small over Ollie's head. It's a close fit for Josie but she puts up with it because she knows that she gets to go with me when I put her harness on. I adore Josie's Puppia harness and use it with her carseat because it has a nice fabric panel to distribute the impact. The only problem is that if she's in it for a long time, she matts. I have a silk harness from Chattiesmom that is better with matting but doesn't work for in the car. 

Josie says: I love my Puppia harness! Whenever mom grabs it, I jump on the couch for her to put it on me because it means I get to go!!!! Plus, I always get compliments on it from my adoring fans!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=390794
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa--I was way off. From the base of his neck to the base of his tail is only 11". Neck is 8 1/2 in and chest is 14 1/2. So he is short and stout, lol. That's why he looks so "solid" I guess.
[/B][/QUOTE]

He's pretty close to Lady's size, then. She measures 10" from neck to tail. He and Lady must be built alike. Lady weighs nine piounds, too, but her measurements are those of a smaller dog. I keep thinking she must have really heavy bones.









Ollie will fill out some that second year, so I would definately get a medium if I were you.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I have these harnesses and I would say defiantly a size medium. They are also adjustable so you can make them a little snugger if need be. For sure get the medium.


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

Not to add more confusion, but Seelow is 11.5 inches from shoulder to tail, weighs 9 lbs and wears a small in the Puppia harness.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Not to add more confusion, but Seelow is 11.5 inches from shoulder to tail, weighs 9 lbs and wears a small in the Puppia harness.[/B]


I am actually thinking that the small would work for Ollie, too. If you look at the measurements for the size medium (I don't have a link handy) they sound way too big for him. 

I'd like to order online. The ones I have seen in stores are close to $30 but the ones I've seen online are around $20. Do you all know of a place that has them for $20-ish with decent shipping? Gosh I feel cheap, lol.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> I'd like to order online. The ones I have seen in stores are close to $30 but the ones I've seen online are around $20. Do you all know of a place that has them for $20-ish with decent shipping? Gosh I feel cheap, lol.[/B]


if you're not picky about the color LOL i see stacy still has some mediums in black on her site, Pawstigious Pups on sale for $19.99 and she still has the 25% spring sale code up on the home page! 

hope this helps









ann marie and the "oooh Ollie's a big-boned boy like ME!" buttercup, who isnt so much "big-boned" as she is "tubby"


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=391183
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Are they still on that website? I searched all over and couldn't find them......

OK, I think I see what you were talking about. There was no way to tell if that was a Puppia, though and it was actually listed as denim, not black







And the sizing for the medium was way too big for Ollie. According to that chart he'd be between an xs and s. RATS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Pam I would seriously just buy it at the store. You can take Ollie in with you and try it on him. You will only save a few dollars after paying shipping (I looked online first too) AND if you buy it from a store you will be supporting your local business














which is something that is important to me. I'm not sure how far you are from Rockport but I bought Lilly's at a little boutique there and I think it was $28 or $29. There are also a few places in Boston/Brookline that carry Puppia. If there are no stores near you and would like me to pick up one for Ollie there is a store that I walk past every day on Newbury street that carries them. I could mail it to you and you would probably have it the next day. Let me know.


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

I got my Puppia harnesses on Ebay from a doggie boutique. They were inexpensive (relatively) and brand new of course. Blazenskyy Pet Boutique was the name of the seller. I bet the small will do the trick. They also had detailed measuring instructions if I remember correctly.


----------

